# Go vote for Asia!!



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

http://bissell.promo.eprize.com/mvpcontest/gallery?id=59296

You can only vote once a day but vote, vote, vote...hehe this is the first time I actually think my dog is cute enough it should win ;0)

THANK YOU


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Voted.  I have no doubt she is the cutest and I didn't even see the other dogs. haha.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha...thanks Paula! I normally don't bother w/ contests but I was so bored yesterday at lunch...viola!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I voted too.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Wooo Thank You Tricia!! PS Susan had puppies last night!! (Well...Susan didn't...but ykwim!).


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Done! That's a very cute picture of Asia. Love it.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Just voted  She's so lovely!!!!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

wOOOHooo...Btw lol, if anyone feels so inclined, you can vote once a day for her


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorry tried to vote but u have to be in US or Canada  best of luck the photo of Asia is a real winner


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Tyson's Mum said:


> Sorry tried to vote but u have to be in US or Canada  best of luck the photo of Asia is a real winner


Oo good to know only US & Canada--thank you for trying! Lol Asia thinks Tyson is pretty cuuuute!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Just voted for today, and will vote daily.. We know Asia is a winner!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

chideb said:


> Just voted for today, and will vote daily.. We know Asia is a winner!!!


You are so sweet Deb  Yep she is a winner to her mommy no matter what!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

chideb said:


> Just voted for today, and will vote daily.. We know Asia is a winner!!!


I agree!! If we all got our chi's together and made a chihuahua calendar  She'd be the cover girl !!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bahaha Cheryl...I mean, she is VERY cute, but I do feel I may be moderately biased.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

its not letting me sign in because i'm from scotland :S well i think that's why? it dusn't have any options for the uk ...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

MyLittleCici said:


> its not letting me sign in because i'm from scotland :S well i think that's why? it dusn't have any options for the uk ...


It seems like it will only let US/Canada residents vote...  Booooo!


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Oo good to know only US & Canada--thank you for trying! Lol Asia thinks Tyson is pretty cuuuute!


Tyson says thanks he thinks Asia is cute too


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

What do you mean "first time I actually think my dog is cute enough it should win"...LOL ALL your dogs are cute...Asia is just beyond cute 

Voted!!! Do you win a vacuum? Mine just broke today


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> What do you mean "first time I actually think my dog is cute enough it should win"...LOL ALL your dogs are cute...Asia is just beyond cute
> 
> Voted!!! Do you win a vacuum? Mine just broke today


Ooo did it, ours broke last week  And it was NOT a cheap vacuum! I am not sure how it all works, they have a bunch of weekly contests, followed by a grand prize winner. I think the #1 winner from each week does get a vacuum and then like the top 3 get donations to their fav. pet charities and a pet shopping spree for $50, $100 or $500 for the grand prize...but if she were to win this week then I don't think we get anything haha...


----------



## ShilohAcres (Jan 26, 2011)

For Tricia and Kristi (and anyone else who wants to see)....pics of new litter. Maggie & Prince, born today with 3 girls and 1 boy. Hope I'm doing this right...


----------



## ShilohAcres (Jan 26, 2011)

guess that didn't work so well...


----------



## ShilohAcres (Jan 26, 2011)

So, obviously I don't know what I'm doing. If someone can tell me how to post a pic from my hard drive, I'll try again.. ;-)


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

ShilohAcres said:


> So, obviously I don't know what I'm doing. If someone can tell me how to post a pic from my hard drive, I'll try again.. ;-)


Try downloading to photobucket...then copy and paste bottom link under photo into your post


----------



## ShilohAcres (Jan 26, 2011)

Saw that facebook offered a link...trying.


----------



## ShilohAcres (Jan 26, 2011)

tried the photobucket thing...


----------



## ShilohAcres (Jan 26, 2011)

Success finally. Thanks 2Cheese (don't know your name).


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Wooo you did it Susan! Hehe Maggie is adorable and I hope all the babies do well!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

oooooh more puppies!!!!!!! yeehaw  lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> oooooh more puppies!!!!!!! yeehaw  lol


LMAO Leila...you better get hubby on board soon or you're gonna keep tootin' down the river on your own!


----------



## ShilohAcres (Jan 26, 2011)

Kristi....they are so strong and healthy...unlike Manchas' litters. I was removing dew claws earlier and they were strong enough at 20 hrs old to pull their leg from between my thumb & finger. They remind me of a singleton pup I had a couple of years ago. I called him Bubba cuz he was such a solid boy from the day he was born....like a football player. Anyway....thanks for the kind words.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Well Kristi, it's 2:15 AM down here in Georgia... and that means it is officially "tomorrow"..lol Took a chance, and it allowed me to vote for Asia again! I have bookmarked her entry so I will be able to easily go in and vote daily.  Blessings, Deb


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> LMAO Leila...you better get hubby on board soon or you're gonna keep tootin' down the river on your own!


ixnay on that !!! She needs a good playmate and she's gonna get one!!  I aint worried bout hubby no more. I just gotta start making some bread!! lol He'll just have to deal!!!!!!!!!! 
**going to vote again for the princess!**


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

ShilohAcres said:


> Kristi....they are so strong and healthy...unlike Manchas' litters. I was removing dew claws earlier and they were strong enough at 20 hrs old to pull their leg from between my thumb & finger. They remind me of a singleton pup I had a couple of years ago. I called him Bubba cuz he was such a solid boy from the day he was born....like a football player. Anyway....thanks for the kind words.


So glad they are healthy! I can't wait to see how their markings develop. How are the two little ones from Asia's litter doing?


----------



## ShilohAcres (Jan 26, 2011)

The boy is still totally feisty...if his bite holds, he will probably be a really nice show boy. The girl is still a little more subdued but not fearful.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Been voting everyday  Do they let you know how many votes you have? I didn't see where it showed how many votes each pet has, so how would you know whos ahead? Grrr


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

no it doesn't say how many votes! BOOOO! I have no idea how you tell who is winning, guess we just have to keep voting :-D


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Justed voted again... Go Asia!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Asia says..."Remember to vote for meeee!"


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

voted again!!!!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Voted again. (actually have voted daily). Can you see how she is doing?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

tricializ said:


> Voted again. (actually have voted daily). Can you see how she is doing?


Nooo, which is STUPID.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It does seem like the past 4 weeks disabled animals have won...like 3 blind cats I think! Oh well...can't say we didn't try!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Justed voted for today, ...We are going in to vote daily as well. Go Asia!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Asia says...THANK YOU FOR ALL THE VOTES SO FAR! Today is the last day to vote for me...and I want to be able to thank you again :-D


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Go Asia! Finger crossed for you, cutie pie! (I've been voting daily too. )


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Justed voted for today... Blessings, Deb


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you Deb, you are so kind  Asia appreciates it :-D


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

going to vote again now


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

She's got my vote!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck Asia! You're the cutest of all!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Just voted for her!!! She MUST win!!! lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Whennnnn do we find outttt????


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

WTH! ANOTHER blind cat won.

Oh well guys thanks for all the votes  She still is a winner in her mummy's eyes!


----------



## ShilohAcres (Jan 26, 2011)

So sorry Kristi....guess we'll have to scrounge up more votes next time.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I wonder why all the blind animals keep winning???


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Got me. I mean, it seems odd that a) cats keep winning over dogs and b) they are all blind or disabled. I could see all disabled animals winning, but NOT all cats LMAO.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Just for what it's worth hahaha....so would be more inclined to buy a vacuum with Asia on the box rather than one of these 5 blind cats heheh.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Got me. I mean, it seems odd that a) cats keep winning over dogs and b) they are all blind or disabled. I could see all disabled animals winning, but NOT all cats LMAO.


It's rigged by the blind and disabled CAT PEOPLE! ha ha.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Well I found out that apparently a blind cat rescue has been promoting their entries like mad so that they can get the award money.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Well I found out that apparently a blind cat rescue has been promoting their entries like mad so that they can get the award money.


Awwww that stinks. :foxes15:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Well I found out that apparently a blind cat rescue has been promoting their entries like mad so that they can get the award money.


Arrgh!! Dumb blind cats !


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd just like to see them win without the promotion -- lol, of course they won't tho. They are getting like 20,000 of their members to vote every day. No one else can even KIND of compete with that. The cat is not winning because it is cute or anything like that. Stupid. Oh well.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi oh shucks!!!!!!!! i voted for asia shes our winner here on the forum


----------

